
Statistical Modeling: The Two Cultures (2001) - thepoet
https://projecteuclid.org/download/pdf_1/euclid.ss/1009213726
======
nafizh
This is wonderful. Thanks for posting this. As someone who took machine
learning classes from both a computer science department and a statistics
department I kind of always had in my mind what the author said in this
article but I wasn't able to put it in words. Not to say anything against the
statistics way to teach ML, I was much more comfortable in the class taught by
a CS prof. I guess the CS way is much more amenable to beginners but others
might have different experiences.

